# O lugar mais quente de Portugal



## J.S. (30 Jun 2007 às 20:42)

Ola,

O verão aqui na Holanda esta muito mal. Chuva e temperaturas inferior aos 
20 C. Abril fui muito quento com 6 dias > 25 C (record) e maio tambem.
O tmedia do inverno fui 6,3 C (record!!!) So algumas dias com neve (maxima cobertura 8-9 cm 8 fevreiro, que tambem e quasi nada). 

Então, acho que o tempo em julio e agosto esta mais interesante no terra do meu pai: Portugal. E tenho sempre esta pergunta: onde esta o lugar mais quente (em termas de Tmedia das maximas in julio ou agosto).
Ontem eu descubri um site muito interessante, porque ha a mapa do Portugal e com o altitude (25 metros). 
Eu nunca sabi qua muito perto do Barrancos ha um vale a < 200m (altitude),
excaixada e (pois) ao interior da nossa terra. Sou 2 km norte do Barrancos vale do rio Murtega) mas tambem no sul desta ribeira ha uma outra: a ribeira Murtigão que tambem esta < 200m....As montanhas não são muito altas, mas com 500-600m o efecto de føhn e possivel. 

O estação do Amaraleja esta a 192 m, mais menos encaixada e tambem um pouco menos ao interior...Para mim, a zone mais baixo perto do Barrancos e o lugar mais quente do Portugal. 
Quando eu ve as temperaturas de amareleja cada dia em junio, julio o agosto eles estão sempre igual como Sevilla o Cordova (por exemplo: o media do julio 2006 fui 37,1 C e em Cordoba 37,2. Sevilla 36,2). Portanto e possivel que mais a leste e no mesmo altitude as temperatures podem estar um pcouco mais alto..Portanto: o lugar mais quente da Peninsula e de Europa???

Tenho uma estação aqui com um Tiny datalogger (calibrado a 0,1 C) aqui.

http://www.tinytag.info/ecomm/files/TGU-4020.pdf

32000 reading significa: 32000/24=1333 dias com o tmin e tmax e tmedia cada 0,1 segundo e as temperaturas de cada hora. Estou muito feliz com esta estão que fica no campo. 

Daqui um ou dois anos, vou tentar instalar um ou dois destas (em um Sensorscreen com ventilação artificial) ali. Porque eu quero saber com certeza onda fica esta lugar e qual e a temperatura ali....
Talvez ha foreiros aqui que vivem perto do Barrancos que podem ajudar-me???
Para obter um lugar em um campo de um campesino por exemplo??? Fui muito interessante, acho eu, os dados!

Cumprimentos e obrigado (=vriendelijke groeten en dank je wel! em Holandes) a todos! 

Jorge

(e desculpa, mas não escreve Portugues muito bem..).


----------



## Minho (1 Jul 2007 às 00:00)

Eu também já-me passou pela cabeça comprar um dataloger e esconde-lo algures nas Serras de Castro Laboreiro... Por experiência própria, alguns sítios devem ter temperaturas bem mais interessantes que as de Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2007 às 11:33)

J.S., pois é possível que na zona de Barrancos (ou outros) existam determinados locais que devido a condições muito específicas possam ultrapassar o máximo histórico de 47,3°C da Amareleja em 2003. 

Agora ultrapassar o máximo europeu, os 48,8°C de La Puebla de Cazalla em Espanha, aí já tenho muitas dúvidas, porque Espanha tem teoricamente melhores condições do que Portugal. O raciocínio que estás a fazer entre esse tal local de Barrancos e a Amareleja também o poderias fazer para Espanha, onde também haverá locais onde se atingem temperaturas superiores aos valores oficiais homolgados. É sabido que existem vários registos de temperaturas de 50°C em Espanha, registos não oficiais ou homolgados, mas para muitos especialistas esses valores são bastante crediveis, em especial alguns de 16-17-18 de Julho de 1978.









http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Quanto ao Logger, isso seria excelente, seria uma boa forma de testares a tua teoria  Já agora, quanto custa isso ? 

O ideal se calhar é aproveitares uma visita ou férias a Portugal para falares directamente com as pessoas e tentares encontrar algum proprietário que o deixasse colocar nalgum local.

Minho, deixar escondido é capaz de não ser boa ideia. Se alguém encontra aquilo, ainda provocas algum pânico na população que pensará que é um qualquer dispositivo extraterreste ou algum engenho secreto da CIA


----------



## J.S. (1 Jul 2007 às 14:31)

SO valores de 50 graus na Espanha não são muito crediveis....Na pagina oficila de INM ha um explicação: a "garita" (stevensonscreen0 por exemplo em Sevilla em 18xx estive numa jardim bem exnaixada. Portanto: o maximo ofical e de 1978 (durante estas dias de julio sobre tu falas) e de Murcia, com 47,8 C.
O maximo europeo e de Elefsis, na Grecia, com 48,0 mas ha uma outra em Sicilia com 48,5 (oficial???).

A diferença entre Espanha e Portugal e que em Espanha muitas estaçoes estão exactemente numa lugar ideal para obter maximas muito altas: o punto mais baxio do vale (Guadalquivir ou Guadiana). Por exemplo: Andujar, Cordoba, Ecija...E ha uma, que e menos conhecido: Montoro. E mais provavel que ali, o local mais quente de europa no verão, esta ali. Estou acordo contigo.
Mas outra lado: Amereleja esta sempre muito cerca destas temperaturas e as vezes superior (em termas de Tmaxmedia de um mes tambem). E Amareleja esta a 100 m por encima do vale de Ardila. Mais a leste e a uma altiditude igual, entre colinas/montanhas, e qausi certo que as temperatures estão mais altos e ha uma chance que esta superior que os valores de Andujar.
Outra coisa e que o vale do Guadalquivir esta muito aberto pelo vento de SSW e  WSW. Nao ha colinas ate Andajar, tudo esta muito plano e por isso a influencia do mar e mais grande que em o vale de Ardila, Murtega ou Murtigão (penso eu).
mas de acordo: isso e teoria. em Holanda dizemos: Meten is weten (medir = saber!). Vamos a ver..talvez ha pessoas ali que que podem ajudar me..

O sensor com Tinytag Ultra II custo mais o menos 250 euros. Não sei com certeza, tenho esta logger um ano..


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2007 às 16:07)

J.S. disse:


> SO valores de 50 graus na Espanha não são muito crediveis....Na pagina oficila de INM ha um explicação: a "garita" (stevensonscreen0 por exemplo em Sevilla em 18xx estive numa jardim bem exnaixada. Portanto: o maximo ofical e de 1978 (durante estas dias de julio sobre tu falas) e de Murcia, com 47,8 C.



Encontrei este tópico do Meteored com muitas páginas onde se discutiu a possibilidade desses 50 C serem crediveis ou não. Também há lá uns scan's interessantes dum livro do Capel Molina.



J.S. disse:


> A diferença entre Espanha e Portugal e que em Espanha muitas estaçoes estão exactemente numa lugar ideal para obter maximas muito altas: o punto mais baxio do vale (Guadalquivir ou Guadiana). Por exemplo: Andujar, Cordoba, Ecija...E ha uma, que e menos conhecido: Montoro. E mais provavel que ali, o local mais quente de europa no verão, esta ali. Estou acordo contigo.



Um dia destes podemos fazer um mapa com os máximos a quando das principais ondas de calor e comparar à respectiva situação sinóptica da altura para ver se chega a alguma conclusão.

O Vale que estás a falar é este ? Talvez num dia de muito calor algum forista queira lá ir medir a temperatura e comparar à Amareleja.
















(Imagens Google Earth com o parametro Elevation Exaggeration = 1.5 para realçar melhor os montes e vales)



J.S. disse:


> Meten is weten (medir = saber!)


  



J.S. disse:


> O sensor com Tinytag Ultra II custo mais o menos 250 euros. Não sei com certeza, tenho esta logger um ano..



Ainda é bastante dinheiro para deixar assim de qualquer forma.


----------



## J.S. (1 Jul 2007 às 19:42)

Pelo o qualidade que tem, este sensor do Tiny não esta muito caro acho eu. Tenho algumas termomtros do Wittich & Visser (calibrado etc) analogas que custem este so para uma para medir a minima e um outro para medir o maximo!! E sem memoria (claro, analogo).

Olha: muito obrigaod pelas photografias!!! E este vale!!! Fantasto. eu não sabi que Google Earth tinha estas!! MAs Ha uma vale no sul de Barrancos e um no norte..

O INM Espanhola esta muito certo sobre estas temperatures e por isso eles dizem que o record de Svilla (ha tres estaçãoes ali) esta 47,2 ou 47,4 C (não sei com certeza). Mas discutir e sempre interesante. 

Então, espero que um dia podemos dizer: vamos a ver!!

Um abraço,

Jorge


----------



## belem (11 Out 2007 às 01:48)

J.S. disse:


> Ola,
> 
> O verão aqui na Holanda esta muito mal. Chuva e temperaturas inferior aos
> 20 C. Abril fui muito quento com 6 dias > 25 C (record) e maio tambem.
> ...



Discuti esse assunto com uma pessoa do INM.
Podiamos estar aqui horas a falar...  Bom...

Primeiro,a definição de lugar mais quente, pode respeitar diferentes variáveis: Lugar mais quente no verão, temperatura média anual,etc... passo a a opinar sobre a questão que coloca em relação à média das máximas em Julho e Agosto em Portugal. Primeiro:Existe um trabalho publicado sobre isso! E refere-se a valores médios registados da máxima diária, de Junho, Julho e Agosto, de 1961 a 1990. Posso assegurar-lhe desde já, que o local mais quente não fica perto de Barrancos nem perto da Amareleja ( Amareleja até parece fresquinha ao pé deles)! Os 47,3 ou 48 de 2003 foram assumidos pelo presidente da Câmara de Amereleja, como tendo sido medidos na zona mais alta e fresca da região, afirmando que nos vales deveria andar nos 50... Bom, mas isso não é certo. Quero apenas que tenham a ideia que valores de 47 no Alentejo atingem-se com muito mais facilidade e regularidade do que pensam.
Tenho uns terrenos na zona de Ponte de Sôr, e aí embora no Alto Alentejo, 47 não oficiais já foram medidos.Quanto a localizações mais concretas:
No Vale do Guadiana, a 10 km de Serpa, fica o vale mais quente de todo o Guadiana. No Vale do Tejo, perto do Rosmaninhal, fica outro ponto, muito quente, com médias até superiores às registadas no Vale do Guadiana.
No Vale do Douro existem alguns vales bastante quentes, nomeadamente em um ponto  TÓRRIDO, perto de Alfandega da Fé.
Pronto, uma vez apresentados alguns hotspots, passemos a alguns números:
Valores médios da máxima diária registados de 40 graus celsius ou mais existem em Portugal, para Julho  ,sim senhor.  Para que se tenha uma ideia do que isto é: El AZiZIAH a recordista oficial mundial de temperatura, tem um valor médio em Julho de 37! E está ali dentro do deserto... E nem Cairo, já dentro do Egipto,chega a tamanho calor!
Porque razão se atinge valores tão altos nestas 3 regiões de Portugal?
Continentalidade relativa, exposição ao sol, abrigo em relação ao vento e constituição do solo.
Na discussão amigável que mantive com um Prof.  que trabalha no INM, falámos na comparação com Espanha, que perante estes valores era inevitável. Espanha teoricamente, teria todas condições para ter mais calor.... Mas, vejamos: Em termos de continentalidade, localidades como Ecija, Merida estão mais favorecidas, mas o facto, é que de resto não tem mais do que isso, estão em zonas abertas, planas, onde o vento circula com facilidade e abranda todo o calor. Analisando, detalhadamente todo o mapa de Espanha, não encontrei QUALQUER vale encaixado de baixa altitude  em posição favorável para bater recordes. A única região das 2 que conheço, que poderia rivalizar com estes não 1 mas 3 locais de Portugal seria o «V» e do grande vale andaluz que se vai estreitando, passando por Córdoba até Ecija. A única região aqui que poderia estar abrigada dos ventos húmidos que mencionas muito bem de SW, que penetram sem qualquer obstáculo por particularmente todo este vale, resfrescando-o, é a região de Ecija, que é dita popularmente no nosso país vizinho como o forno de Espanha, mas que não atinge jamais os valores atingidos nos 3 vales em Portugal.
Sevilha pode pontualmente ter atingidos valores muito altos, mas vejamos a sua média de máxima diária de Julho é de 35 celsius...
Depois temos uma candidata muito mais séria, porque está abrigada da influência do mar, vinda da Extremadura espanhola, a região de Badajoz,do Tejo internacional, a região de Mérida... Mas ambas, estão tal como Sevilha em torno dos 35... A razão de terem o mesmo valor, prende-se com o facto de que embora, sejam mais continentais e não expostas aos ventos marítimos como Sevilha, estão na mesma em espaços abertos...
O Vale do Guadiana quando entra em Espanha deixa de ser estreito e fica sujeito a ventos, O Tejo idem embora não tanto ( e aqui está próximo, mais próximo do que provavelmente qualquer lugar na Europa dos 3 locais mencionados de Portugal) e o Douro quando chega a Espanha, já é tão alto e  exposto a ventos, que mais um pouco já é um rio de montanha.
A zona mais continental de Espanha, a zona de Madrid, como sabemos é planáltica, então jamais atinge valores tão altos como nos vales profundos.
O Leste, ( Múrcia, Alicante) virado para o Mediterrâneo, penso que não necessita de qualquer reflexão, pois nem se compara, uma vez que está exposto à influência marítima ( sim , o Mediterrâneo também refresca e de que maneira as temperaturas). Tem sim valores engraçados de média anual, semelhantes aos do Sul de Portugal. Destaque para os valores baixissimos de precipitação da zona de Almeria ( mas não estamos aqui a falar disso), que embora seja muito seca não é nem de perto a mais quente.
Assim só temos um local aproximado: Vale do Tejo, que em Espanha, fica algo exposto e aberto.
A zona mais baixa e distante do mar, da Península Ibérica, fica no Vale do Guadiana e no Douro, em Portugal  que embora seja das mais quentes, fica um pouco abaixo do Vale do Tejo e Douro.
Houve aqui quem mencionasse Itália ( mas a Itália no seu interior é montanhosa e fria e não tem vales quentes). A única seria a região da Catania da Sicília que está abrigada pelo vulcão Etna, mas está exposta, de outros ângulos e não atinge valores tão altos.
O valor máximo de temperatura mencionado de 48,5 mesmo que fosse verdadeiro já teria sido batido não só em Espanha como em Portugal, como é natural.
Efelsis, Grécia? Hum, claro que não pelo que já foi dito, a Grécia então é que não tem mesmo condições, para lidar com a continentalidade brutal ibérica, não nos esqueçamos, que tanto a Itália como a Grécia são muito montanhosas no interior, valores altos a serem atingidos, serão na costa e tanto quanto sei, médias ou recordes absolutos não são atingidos em zonas de influência costeira. Atenas tem uma média de máxima de Julho em torno de 32,33... Muito aquém, de muitas regiões ibéricas, mas muito similar à zona mais quente de Itália. Fica contudo de notar, que a Grécia tem valores de mínimas interessantes no verão, embora ainda sejam inferiores aos hotspots principais da P. Ibérica. 
Assim, muito resumidamente: Portugal tem não só  a zona mais quente no verão em média como em também a mais quente em valores absolutos.
Contactei o serviço de meteorologia nacional espanhol e eles apenas disseram que Sevilha com os seus 35 de média de Julho era o local mais quente de Espanha, mas como sou desconfiado, creio que a Ecija será mais quente e a Extremadura também , mas por pouco mais.Mesmo contando com essa vantagem, ( Ecija já sei que anda pelos 37) fica aquém do lugar mais quente de Portugal.
Riodades ( Portugal) tem sido descrito por muitos o justo local oficial de valor mais alto registado na Europa: 50,5 à sombra.
Mesmo que não fosse oficial era o que reclamaria o valor mais alto, ainda acima dos 50 de Sevilha e Sardenha.
Mas se formos por aí vamos também a valores ainda mais altos registados no Vale do Douro, no Vale do Côa com 52 graus celsius. Penso que o valor máximo absoluto europeu deverá andar em torno desses 52 ( ou ligeiramente mais).
A ver se depois coloco aqui o trabalho que fala dos pontos mais quentes no verão de Portugal.
No entanto, fico muito expectante em relação a opiniões alheias, não me importaria NADA que me falassem de outros locais sejam cá em Portugal ou não, pois apenas quero saber da verdade.
Até estou curioso para conhecer esse Vale perto de Barrancos, de que falas. Eu antes de ver este trabalho, também acreditava que Barrancos poderia ser o mais quente de Portugal e que Espanha teria o recorde europeu.


----------



## belem (11 Out 2007 às 02:37)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei este tópico do Meteored com muitas páginas onde se discutiu a possibilidade desses 50 C serem crediveis ou não. Também há lá uns scan's interessantes dum livro do Capel Molina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo que constatei, alguns  espanhóis mal acreditam que já tiveram 50 graus em Espanha, mas eu acredito que sim,claro.

Como sugeriste, seria muito interessante fazer medições em alguns dos locais falados por aqui. É apenas uma questão de tempo e de se ter o cuidado de fazer as coisas de forma a serem creditadas para que não restem dúvidas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 18:06)

Na sequência da procura de mapas aqui nos meus CDs, encontrei um que retrata  a *temperatura média anual em Portugal Continental.

*Eis o mapa do País completo:







Assim numa análise pela a cor dos pixeis, já dá para termos uma ideia dos lugares mais quentes. 
Ainda assim e como eles se localizam a sul, resolvi fazer um print sreen do tamanho real do mapa, na região sul de Portugal:





Daqui podemos ver que além do vale do Guadiana, existem vales no Barlavento Algarvio, em especial a sudeste e a noroeste de monchique, que devem ser mesmo os candidatos aos lugares mais quentes.
Infelizmente, e devido à grande amplitude na escala da temperatura, não dá para fazer grandes distinções entre os vales. Sabemos apenas que a sua temperatura média anual é >18ºC.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 12:36)

AnDré disse:


> Na sequência da procura de mapas aqui nos meus CDs, encontrei um que retrata  a *temperatura média anual em Portugal Continental.
> 
> *Eis o mapa do País completo:
> 
> ...



Excelente informação.
Eu estive tb na zona de Silves perto de um dos hot spots que se alimentam da sombra da Serra de Monchique para atingirem valores anormalmente altos de temperatura e confirmo que até os rios da zona parecem os que vi em Marrocos. No verão o regime é instável ou mesmo inexistente e o calor é impressionante. Em algumas encostas próximas as noites são bem quentes.
Referente ao estudo que fiz lá, coincidentemente, encontrei uma espécie curiosamente adaptada a condições elevadas de xerofilia e termofilia.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 13:46)

belem disse:


> Excelente informação.
> Eu estive tb na zona de Silves perto de um dos hot spots que se alimentam da sombra da Serra de Monchique para atingirem valores anormalmente altos de temperatura e confirmo que até os rios da zona parecem os que vi em Marrocos. No verão o regime é instável ou mesmo inexistente e o calor é impressionante. Em algumas encostas próximas as noites são bem quentes.
> Referente ao estudo que fiz lá, coincidentemente, encontrei uma espécie curiosamente adaptada a condições elevadas de xerofilia e termofilia.



Desconfio mesmo que aqueles vales sejam além disso, os pontos com maior horas de insolação anuais, e com indices de humidade relativa mais baixos. Todas estas variáveis, justificam bem a vegetação xerófila e termofilia que por lá encontrou.


----------

